# Best disk layout for web server with 8.1?



## pablocubico (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi!

So, I need a disk layout (think of a single disk) for a 360gb hard drive (which will be mirrored).

Just wanted some recommendations for disk layouting, choosing a filesystem, labeling, and so on...

Regards!


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 5, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the default layout using UFS2.  Lately ZFS is getting a lot of attention, but it's unlikely that any performance gains realized by using ZFS will be visible to web clients.

The standard /  /var  /usr  /tmp layout is good, although I might recommend using tmpmfs.

If something about your web server setup creates a requirement for a custom filesystem layout, then you should base your decision on that.  I run numerous BSD web servers and rarely deviate from the automatically generated slices / labels etc.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 5, 2010)

Please read tuning(7)()

What I do is create /home/www and create a softlink to /www

you could put www into anywhere. /usr/www may also be an option. If you use zfs you could have your own mount point and utilize zfs's snapshot features. If your interested in utilization of security jails creating a jailed webserver is always an option.


----------

